# MY 2004 X5 Info here now!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

For MY 2004, BMW raises the bar once again by adding improved
performance and a fresh new look to the X5. The new X5 delivers
the form, function and most importantly, the performance, of an
athletic SAV. With the all-new xDrive system, this new model looks
the part and delivers the performance of a true off-road vehicle.

*Visual design enhancements include:*
• All-new bumper assembly 
• New hood design featuring a more contoured power dome 
• Newly designed kidney grille 
• New head- and rear-light assemblies 
• New door handles

*Product Highlights include:*
• The 3.0i features a new standard 6-speed manual transmission 
• The 4.4i features the 4.4L Valvetronic V-8 engine delivering 315hp
and a 6-speed automatic transmission 
• All-new xDrive system 
• Xenon low- and high-beam headlights with light-rings are now standard on the 4.4i and optional on the 3.0i 
• Soft-close upper rear hatch 
• New cargo cover design 
• New sport steering wheel 
• White turn-signal indicators standard on both models 
• Glove box flashlight standard for the 3.0i 
• Power passenger seat now standard on 3.0i 
• Rain sensor standard on both 3.0i and 4.4i 
• Rear seat heating is now available on the 3.0i with Cold Weather Package

*New wheels:*
X5 3.0i 
• Styling 130 (17") with all-season tires standard. 
• Styling 131 (18") with all-season tires with the Sport Package.

X5 4.4i 
• Styling 153 (18") with all-season tires standard. 
• Styling 74 (18") with all-season tires with the Sport Package. 
• Styling 132 (19") with performance tires. Optional wheel and
requires Sport Package.

*New colors and upholsteries:* 
(Five new metallic paints with start of production) 
• Mystic Blue (A07) 
• Kalahari Beige (481) 
• Toledo Blue (482) 
• Sterling Gray (472) 
• Olivine (349)

*New interior upholstery and trim:* 
• Truffle Brown Dakota Leather (LCTE) 
• Poplar Anthracite (Gray) Wood Trim (435, no charge option,
requires Premium Package)


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *New colors and upholsteries:*
> (Five new metallic paints with start of production)
> • Mystic Blue (A07)
> • Kalahari Beige (481)
> ...


Woo Hoo! My 2 favorite colors of blue are now available on the X5! :clap: I hope they are still around when my current lease ends.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Man, they should ditch the 3.0 on the X5 and put in the 3.5 liter V-8 Valvetronic unit.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Man, they should ditch the 3.0 on the X5 and put in the 3.5 liter V-8 Valvetronic unit.


Pictures are up on CenterNet, and it looks good.

They'll be available to the masses tomorrow on www.bmwusa.com


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Will the 3.0 have 220hp or 235hp?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Man, they should ditch the 3.0 on the X5 and put in the 3.5 liter V-8 Valvetronic unit.


Ack, not sure that will make much difference. Performance figures of the 730i and 735i are not so very different, despite the 45 bhp power hike for the 3.6 V8 in the 735i (note: not 736i!).

I would rather see BMW ditch the 3.0 petrol altogether, and push the 3.0 diesel (I keep hearing that the diesel fuel available in the US and other places is partly to blame for BMW NA not taking the Ds, but other manufacturers seem to manage - BMW NA is obviously pushing BMW as a pure sports brand, either that or they're in denial ).

With 218 bhp and 370 lb-ft of torque, the diesel 3.0 suits the X5 down to the ground. It would also be quicker than the petrol 3.0 in every discipline (bar top speed, if BMW didn't restrict the X5 in the first place).


----------



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

anyone can post pics??


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

z0mb13 said:


> anyone can post pics??


I have them, but I can't post them.

BMW will have them available on www.bmwusa.com tomorrow (or maybe even after midnight)


----------



## Powertrip (Jul 21, 2003)

Maybe this'll help you guys until tomorrow..

http://chat.autoweek.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2732

-Chris


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

So the X5 will now have "angel eyes" if you get the xenons? Wish the 3 series had "angel eyes". Hopefully the next generation will.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmmmm. It's a bit different, but not that different. I was expecting something a bit more of a change than these. It seems to be much less of a change than the e46 facelift a couple of years ago. The X5 still looks good, but it's not that much different, IMHO.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The kidney grilles no longer look like they belong on that car. They're weird and plasticy looking (not that it wasn't plastic before, just looked a little better). They sit way too high in relation to the headlights. They're also to big (again). Almost looks like they're planning on putting eyebrows in next time -- the eyebrows would line up with the kidneys.

The rear bumper also looks a little out of place. It flows with the side panels of the car, but if you follow the lines of the hatch, it sticks out unnaturally and very abruptly.

Boo. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Its....its....AN SUV...WITCH!!! BURN IT! 

Jon, any increase in the base price this year? What percentage?



Famous SUV quotes from our own:
Bruce330cic:
“NO, ALL SUV drivers suck...especially the women ones!”

The Hack:
“The simple fact is, SUV drivers are oblivious because their car appears so isolating. They wouldn't know squat if an accident jumped up and bit them in the arse. Ignorance truly is bliss.”


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

alee said:


> The kidney grilles no longer look like they belong on that car. They're weird and plasticy looking (not that it wasn't plastic before, just looked a little better). They sit way too high in relation to the headlights. They're also to big (again). Almost looks like they're planning on putting eyebrows in next time -- the eyebrows would line up with the kidneys.
> 
> The rear bumper also looks a little out of place. It flows with the side panels of the car, but if you follow the lines of the hatch, it sticks out unnaturally and very abruptly.
> 
> Boo. :thumbdwn:


I agree 110% but who knows it might grow on me over time like the 7er. :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Closer said:


> I agree 110% but who knows it might grow on me over time like the 7er. :dunno:


Moss and fungus can grow on you too. :stickpoke :eeps:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

alee said:


> Moss and fungus can grow on you too. :stickpoke :eeps:


 :rofl: Very true, and so do Bangle's designs.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Looks good to me. It's a nice refresh of the design.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> For MY 2004, BMW raises the bar once again by adding improved
> performance and a fresh new look to the X5. The new X5 delivers
> the form, function and most importantly, the performance, of an
> athletic SAV. With the all-new xDrive system, this new model looks
> the part and delivers the performance of a true off-road vehicle.


(playing the part of the spolier)
Those all look like visual enhancements to me. Nothing there that would make the X5 a true off-road vehicle. 7" ground clearance, 4 wheel independent suspension, no low range... :rofl: All signs of a pavement-only vehicle.

Not an off-road vehicle by *any* stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

ff said:


> (playing the part of the spolier)
> Those all look like visual enhancements to me. Nothing there that would make the X5 a true off-road vehicle. 7" ground clearance, 4 wheel independent suspension, no low range... :rofl: All signs of a pavement-only vehicle.
> 
> Not an off-road vehicle by *any* stretch of the imagination.


Totally agree! I'd have no use for it, it'd be purely "Status Symbol" and I might get shot at in Montana when we make our bi-annual trip out there.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Totally agree! I'd have no use for it, it'd be purely "Status Symbol" and I might get shot at in Montana when we make our bi-annual trip out there.


I don't suppose they'd help tow you out of a mudhole, when (not if) you get stuck in one with the X5? :rofl:

Here's a picture of a real off-roader


----------

